

Seven More Languages in Seven Weeks: Languages That Are Shaping the Future - auvi
http://pragprog.com/book/7lang/seven-more-languages-in-seven-weeks

======
ihnorton
The languages are: Lua, Factor, Elm, Elixir, Julia, miniKanren, and Idris.

